
On-demand shipping startup Shyp is shutting down - yurylifshits
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/27/on-demand-shipping-startup-shyp-is-shutting-down/
======
evantahler
And this is one of the best shut-down notes I've seen. It discusses the
problems and choices made candidly.

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-
we-d...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-we-do-next-
kevin-gibbon/)

~~~
throwaway84742
Seconded. What a breath of fresh air. He has both candidly admitted his
mistakes, and apologized.

